# Anyone had a C14 lactose breath test?



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

Just wanted to know if anyone has had this test -C14 lactose intolerance breath test? The sheet the doctor sent me said it takes 4 hours????? I would really like to know what they will be doing to me for that long?







Do I drink stuff? Please leave me details if you know.Thanks


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

I had the lactose breath test about 5 years ago and hopefully it is still the same and a very easy one. I went in, was given smething to drink (very sweet, but easy to swallow). Then every 15 minutes or so, I had to breathe into a bag so they could measure whatever. The test took approximately 2 to 3 hours -- mine was about 3 hours since I had a very quick reaction to the lactose. Afterwards, I had gas and bloating, but went home with no problems. While you are sitting around waiting to breathe into the bag, you can read, write, do whatever. It was one of the easiest tests I've ever had. And, they did find out I had lactose intolerance. Good luck, Phyllis


----------



## jess105 (Aug 6, 2002)

I say that I am lactose intolerant, thought I have never had a test for it. Actually, why would a test even need to be done? I know if I drink milk I will be miserably sick for at least 12 hours. Is there an advantage to having a test done for this?


----------



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks Phyllis - I thought it would be something like that - 4 hours just sounded kind of long but if yours was 3 then I guess that sounds right.Jess - I think the test can show to what extent you are lactose intolerant (ie. you can have some dairy products). With me, the only other choice was to cut out all dairy products for a month to see if I feel better but I am already a vegetarian and on a low-fat diet for my stomach problems and have lost a lot of weight from having the h. pylori bacteria. My doctor didn't want me to lose more weight and cut out the nutrients of dairy products unless I have to. I guess that is the advantage for me.


----------



## jess105 (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks for the response Emmy, that is very interesting. Milk is the worst for me, I drink the lactose free. I can eat cheese in a very small quantity. I have also noticed that ice cream bothers me now. I have found that Breyers makes lactose free vanilla ice cream. It is sweeter and softer than regular ice cream, but does not bother the tummy. Good luck!!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:why would a test even need to be done? I know if I drink milk I will be miserably sick for at least 12 hours.


This doesn't really sound like LI.


----------

